Ask HN: How to differentiate between MVP and not completed product? - karimf
======
brudgers
A working definition: An MVP has been put in front of users. That's what makes
it a whole product.

An alternative take: [http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-
prod...](http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

